# File Inactivity



## Cpl.Pipes (7 Aug 2006)

I've always wanted ot be in the army, ever since I was 6. Anyway, I decided to join the 2nd Nova Scotia Highlanders, planned on serving with the reserves and do a tour after Highschool before I make my full career choice. I applied for Infantry, and respected the system so much, that I told them everything they wanted to know during the medical. However, I made the big mistake of telling the WO that I was on puffers as a child. She then sent me for a Methachlorine test, which I sadly failed. I was diagnosed with mild asthma, and when I say mild, I mean mild. I was borderline, between positive and negative, I do not need any medication nor will my symptoms ever affect me. I'm very active and an avid athlete. They, however, believe that in this country I may be fine, but if they ever sent me to another country, it might bring it out in me. I know for a fact, though, that the only thing that brings these symptoms out in me is the Methachlorine drug that they administer during the test. I've been fighting to join for a little more than a year, I'm 17 now, applied when I was 16, March 31st. I was wondering, though, that if the file is inactive for a period of time, will it be deleted, I.E. I can apply over again with a clean slate. If not, can I request deletion or another application? Any help would be GREATLY appreciated, I've wanted to do this for a long time and I took it hard when they told me that my condition was un-appealable. Thanks to anbody in advance.


----------



## Michael OLeary (7 Aug 2006)

Here's the Medical and Asthma sections of the Recruiting FAQ for some introductory reading: http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103980.html#msg103980


----------



## Cpl.Pipes (7 Aug 2006)

Alright, thanks alot. But, the piece of information I really need is missing "mild asthma a problem?"


----------



## Michael OLeary (7 Aug 2006)

No, the piece of information you really need is throughout those threads: follow the process, get the reviews you need from family doctors and/or specialists, and hope for the best with the CFRG medical review.


----------



## Cpl.Pipes (7 Aug 2006)

Already got letters from my Family doctor, and a repirologist, who wrote an extreamly flattering letter for me to send to the Recruting office. All was denied, all they said was that if I was sent to another location, it may bring out asthma in me. They also told me it is un-appealable. I  was just wondering if I could re-apply, or restart the application process.


----------



## navymich (7 Aug 2006)

Cpl.Pipes said:
			
		

> Already got letters from my Family doctor, and a repirologist, who wrote an extreamly flattering letter for me to send to the Recruting office. All was *denied*, all they said was that if I was sent to another location, it may bring out asthma in me. They also told me it is *un-appealable*. I  was just wondering if I could re-apply, or restart the application process.


You've just said yourself that it was turned down, so you've answered your own question about reapplying.  If CFRC and beyond say no, there doesn't seem to be too much else that anyone on here can help you with, sorry.  Although hopefully someone that is/was in a similar situation can tell their story.

However, the one thing I can suggest is that you contact CFRC again and ask if, after a certain period of time, you can reapply, as your condition may have changed by then.  If not, maybe there is another element or trade that you might be interested in?  Good luck.


----------



## Cpl.Pipes (7 Aug 2006)

Yah, that's what I was thinking, that after a period of inactivity they could delete the file they have on me. Thanks for the info, appreciate it. I'll call tomorrow, today's a holiday and nobody's working. Also, Infantry is the only trade I am interested in, that or nothing. Heh, if none of this works out, looks like it's the French Foreign Legion for me, that or Black Water.


----------



## paracowboy (7 Aug 2006)

The Legion's physical standards are just as strict, and BlackWater only takes prior service personnel. The armies of the Western nations all have roughly equivalent standards. Many are higher than Canada's in certain aspects.


----------



## Cpl.Pipes (7 Aug 2006)

With the Legion, though, I have a fresh start. I'm in excellent physical condition, and even the respirologist told me that if I were sent to another area, it wouldn't affect me.. it was only the Methachlroine which is designed to bring out asthmatic symptoms. All of this was enclosed in a letter, but still denied. I received the same genertic letter from Ottawa, except this one stated I could no longer appeal.


----------



## Jim_M58 (7 Aug 2006)

I hope that you're still online- I sent you a pvt email via your hotmail addy.


----------



## Cpl.Pipes (8 Aug 2006)

Alright, if you see this post before my email, send it please. Greatly appreciate it.


----------



## kincanucks (8 Aug 2006)

Your file will never be deleted and there will always be a record of you applying and why you were denied.


----------

